# Dual garbage,i mean gas tankless



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

A lil install i did


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

How do you keep from freezing?


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

I insulated them.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

The Plumber Man said:


> I insulated them.


With what? they wouldn't last a winter here and I'm in Atlanta


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Polyethylene*is all we use on residential. Im in New Orleans La, so it don't get that cold. We have not had one problem yet.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> With what? they wouldn't last a winter here and I'm in Atlanta


I have several exterior tankless heaters installed here in metro Atlanta. Insulation, heat maintenance cable and the weather box that comes with the heater.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

You should straighten up the supply line to that Generac. It supposed to be straight, per manufacture instructions.also where's your sediment trap on the gas for all your equipment?


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Agree,I would put drip legs everywhere if the boss would let me. And it was straight,they moved the generac and el jefe said don't worry bout it.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

The Plumber Man said:


> Agree,I would put drip legs everywhere if the boss would let me. And it was straight,they moved the generac and el jefe said don't worry bout it.


 1st off, it's not a drip, a drip is for wet gas. It's a sediment trap. The supply line for the Generac is not meant to be a fitting, it's a connector that needs to be installed straight per manufactures instructions.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Not sure if you have anything to do with the generator but a couple things catch my eye. 1- clearance at the end of the unit to the building. 3'or 5' 2- clearance to the window 3- did anyone get a structural engineer for the extra load on the roof? 4- per NFPA 37, is there a pan under unit for oil? 4- per NFPA 37 do you have enough clearance under and around the unit? If I was there for that inspection you would have a lot of research to do to satisfy me, regardless if it was there already.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Zoomed in looks like you have a pan there.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> I have several exterior tankless heaters installed here in metro Atlanta. Insulation, heat maintenance cable and the weather box that comes with the heater.


So do I and if ya don't have all those things they freeze.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> So do I and if ya don't have all those things they freeze.


I use the Raychem self regulating cable.


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

I use hand warmers and scotch tape,the invisible kind. It really adds to the overall look most respectable customers are trying to achieve.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Did you add support for the gas???


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

As long as the units have electrical power, they will not freeze unless the temp reaches -4 degrees F, per the manufacturer (Noritz & Rinnai).


----------



## BPlumbing (Feb 17, 2012)

Cajunhiker said:


> As long as the units have electrical power, they will not freeze unless the temp reaches -4 degrees F, per the manufacturer (Noritz & Rinnai).


That wouldn't last very long in Central Canada, -30 would knock the crap out of that.


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

GAN said:


> Did you add support for the gas???


Used 3 of these on the run to the heaters.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> Not sure if you have anything to do with the generator but a couple things catch my eye. 1- clearance at the end of the unit to the building. 3'or 5' 2- clearance to the window 3- did anyone get a structural engineer for the extra load on the roof? 4- per NFPA 37, is there a pan under unit for oil? 4- per NFPA 37 do you have enough clearance under and around the unit? If I was there for that inspection you would have a lot of research to do to satisfy me, regardless if it was there already.


We get it.....wouldn't pass in Massachusetts.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> We get it.....wouldn't pass in Massachusetts.


 not just mass, first off manufactures instructions will state clearances , if you use any national code, I am sure this will mention my concerns.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I use full port ball valves only for gas on tankless. They are thirsty when they are running full bore. The gas cocks are not full port.


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

dhal22 said:


> I use full port ball valves only for gas on tankless. They are thirsty when they are running full bore. The gas cocks are not full port.


I see the full port max psi is 600 where as the ones we use have a max of 175 psi. I will have to do some research on this and check heater specs. You have sparked my interest here.😏


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Glad to help. I have solved many other installer poor performance tankless water heater issues by simply correcting the gas flow issue (gas cock included). All my tankless installs have the gas volume and pressure confirmed before handing off to customer.


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

dhal22 said:


> Glad to help. I have solved many other installer poor performance tankless water heater issues by simply correcting the gas flow issue (gas cock included). All my tankless installs have the gas volume and pressure confirmed before handing off to customer.


I have had few people agree that you may be on to something,a few people laugh, but just by looking inside of these 2 valves i can for sure see a size difference. 
Dahl22, What performance issues do you think arise because of the gas shut offs we use?


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

3/4


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

The psi ratings don't matter on a 1/2 lb of gas pressure. 

It's all about the manometer. Watch/record the pressure drop when the unit fires up. Too big of a drop and performance will suffer. Change the valve to full port and watch the pressure drop. We check passive and active gas pressure on every install.


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks for the knowledge! Really appreciate it. If you hear a plumber say they have nothing new to learn, they must be retired... ALWAYS learning...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Also, watch the pressure drop while the unit is running and all other major appliances in the house.


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Will do this.. Thanks


----------

